# First Apisto Spawn



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

:dancing:






I'm going to leave the parents to it and see how it goes the only other tank mates are 7 green neons and dad is kepping them pretty busy.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! =D>


----------



## Nish (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome!

Those are Beautiful fish.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice!!. They should be able to raise their young successfully in that tank.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks All,
They caught me by surprise I was hoping to have some leaf litter in there and the tank be more mature before they got going. I don't have the space to pull the fry and raise them so I'm just going to leave them to it.


----------



## labido27 (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your spawn! I am in the process of trying to setup a 30 gallon apisto tank. (Check out my other post for more information) Since I see you have a tank with apistos I was wondering how did you make your setup? I am planning on getting 1 male apisto and several females, as well as some panda cory's and maybe harliquin rosbaras. Do apistos need live plants? or should I say are they better with live plants? if so what kinds? 
What do you have for your caves for the cichlids? thanks for any help.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gratz. Sweet pair. What size tank and what else is in there?

Nice vid too. What camera?


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

:thumb: Nice pair, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

MonteSS said:


> Gratz. Sweet pair. What size tank and what else is in there?
> 
> Nice vid too. What camera?


The tank is a 46litre fluval edge they share with 7 green neons. The camera used was just my phone.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice! Be aware, Apistogramma are some of the most addicting fish!


----------

